# Severe Pancreatitis



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

This is my first post in years and I am so thankful that I know where to come when I want information from the real maltese experts! I find more and more every day that vets know very little about our tiny babies. My Zoe is at the vet and very sick with severe flare up of her pancreatitis. If there are any of you who have experience with this will you please share with me what food you feed your baby? I have tried everything I know to try but nothing works. The food she has eaten for the past 2 years was a last resort at the time and now it is making her sick. Thanksyou in advance!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have not dealth with this with my Maltese but I do have a cat recovering from it now. I have been told that often there is no real explanation for the flre up of pancreatitis. My cat was hospitalized for 4 days. She remains on meds BUT nothing in her diet has been changed and she is recovering. They even tried syringe feeding her but no go. I asked to bring her regular dry food in and she inhaled it. She is a very finicky feline and will only eat one thing that I have found. She is now nce again feeling much better and thriving on the same diet.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My Frankie got pancreatitis several years ago from eating bad food. Naturally I quit feeding them that brand. Since I have a liver dog who can't eat beef, everything I feed them is chicken or fish. Right now I'm feeding my crew Life's Abundance. I change food once every year or so, and in the past have fed them Nature's Balance & Blue buffalo & Wellness. I also cook chicken breasts & mix that with their wet food. So far we haven't had any problems. You may want to check out dogfoodadvisor.com. They do an in-depth analysis about dog food and is an excellent resource.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy also had an episode with severe Pancreatitis and we had to change her food immediately to a very low fat and low protein variety of Dog Food. Fortunately, I found Solid Gold Blendz and that has helped her enormously and no more issues. We have to be very careful with what we feed her and therefore she only gets a few Cheerios in the morning.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Violet had pancreatitis . She was hospitalized for 3 days. We believe that a food change caused it. She needed to lose some weight and I put her on a weight management food. It was Fromm , but I didn't transition her to it. 
I still feed her and my other three Fromm . I add vegetables, sometimes cooked chicken and a little Fresh Pet. 
While she was recovering I fed her boiled chicken with rice, and slowly added her regular food . That was three years ago and she's been fine since. 
I know how scary it can be , I thought that I was going to lose her. 
I'll be praying that your little one gets better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My little rescued grand-dog had reoccurring pancreatitis---in fact it is what took his life in the end. He did live a long time w/it though. It was always sort of a mystery. His was chronic but there is also an acute that is more serious. 
I am saying prayers for your baby. Please keep us updated.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, I have no experience,

Don't know if this will help:

Homemade Low-Fat Dog Food Diets - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My dog had acute pancreatitis about 4 years ago. He was at the vets 3 days and has been on science diet gastro-intestinal low fat dry food ever since, with no problems. Sometimes I'll give him a little chicken breast and some veggies for treats, or with his food. 

I remember the vet sending him home with instructions to add drops of "Iris Versicoloru" to his food, for a few days. He gave it to him initially (at the vets) when he was brought in and basically swears by it to 'bring down the numbers'. You may want to investigate that /ask the vet if it something they would consider or not.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Recover soon Zoe!! I will be praying for you:heart:


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a link regarding pancreatitis to the Dogaware website run by Mary Strauss (same person who wrote the Whole Dog Journal article that Walter posted). This link has sections on what to feed in the beginning (after release from hospital) and transitioning to a normal diet. Many dogs do require a lower fat diet long term. I also know that very small, low fat, frequent meals are recommended in the beginning. I hope this helps...

DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs

Terre and Denne


----------

